# Machine Tachometer kits



## Rick Leslie (Jan 20, 2013)

I ran across this today and thought it would be useful to a lot of hobby machinists. The seller is a very friendly guy and I believe has been doing this for quite a while. As soon as I have a few extra dollars, I'll be picking up one or two.

http://www.machtach.com/

If this is in the wrong section, please move it or tell me. I wasn't sure where it belonged.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 20, 2013)

I just got my third one running today. They do a great job at a really good price. They are also a small project in themselves. 

Two thumbs up. :thumbsup:


----------



## JT. (Jan 21, 2013)

finaly  that is what i need  i am lookinf for those sort of kit for weeks 

thx a lot


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 21, 2013)

Same thing, but different: http://mkctools.com/tachulator.htm


----------



## Rick Leslie (Jan 21, 2013)

Hawkeye said:


> I just got my third one running today. They do a great job at a really good price. They are also a small project in themselves.
> 
> Two thumbs up. :thumbsup:



Great! Could we see some pics?


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 21, 2013)

Kennyd said:


> Same thing, but different: http://mkctools.com/tachulator.htm



I like this one better.

Paul


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 21, 2013)

Old Iron said:


> I like this one better.
> 
> Paul



What is it that you like better about it?  Just curious.

Thanks,

-Ron

P.S.  A pic of the MachTach I built - still haven't taken the time to install it.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jan 21, 2013)

I wrote up my first build and installation. http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/5254-Tachometer-Kit


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 22, 2013)

Rick,

To answer your question at the beginning of this thread, it probably belonged in Machine Accessories, up at the top of the Forums list, since it wasn't something you were looking to buy or had for sale.  But a number of people seem to have found the thread so unless Tony thinks it would be better moved, I'm just going to leave it here.

As a comment on the actual subject, I prefer analog meters for this sort of thing.  If the speed hunts a little, they are much easier to follow, especially out the corner of your eye if you are watching three other things.  Digital has some advantages and several disadvantages.  As with frequency, voltage or current indicators in other electronics applications, people don't waste so much time trying to make that last digit read exactly what the "book" says.  Unfortunately, the only way to get such things today is to build it yourself.

Robert D.


----------



## GoMopar440 (Jan 22, 2013)

I bought three of the half size Mach Tach kits recently for my Bridgeport J-head mill, Atlas 10x54 lathe and the HF mini mill. My Micro Mark 7x14 lathe already had a tach built in. Guy has recently handed the operation of selling the kits and parts back over to the inventor, Henry, and everything is back up to speed after the transition based on my experience with them.

There's also a Yahoo Group for the Mach Tach ( http://groups.yahoo.com/group/MachTach/ ) that taps into the user knowledge base that's open for anyone to join if they have any questions, tips or advice. They're a pretty friendly, albiet small, group of people over there. 

Here's a pic of the enclosure I'll be using for the half size kits. It's made by Hammond Mfg. (# 1550D) and is cast aluminum which should help with EMI/RFI shielding when I switch to a VFD setup on the Bridgeport and Atlas. There's quite a few other options out there that will also fit the kit. Just be sure to account the wall thickness of the enclosure as well as the screw posts and any PCB standoffs in other boxes. I didn't realize that when I ordered some other boxes (Hammond Mfg. #1590A) and had to send them back to get these bigger ones.


----------



## Tony Wells (Jan 22, 2013)

Robert, please go ahead and move it. I believe more people will see it under machine accessories. Leave a redirect for 1 week. 

Thanks.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 22, 2013)

GoMopar440 said:


> Here's a pic of the enclosure I'll be using for the half size kits. It's made by Hammond Mfg. (# 1550D) and is cast aluminum which should help with EMI/RFI shielding when I switch to a VFD setup on the Bridgeport and Atlas. There's quite a few other options out there that will also fit the kit. Just be sure to account the wall thickness of the enclosure as well as the screw posts and any PCB standoffs in other boxes. I didn't realize that when I ordered some other boxes (Hammond Mfg. #1590A) and had to send them back to get these bigger ones.



Thanks for listing those enclosures.  I was looking for something just like that.  Just fired off an order to Mouser Electronics for them. :thumbzup:

-Ron


----------



## GoMopar440 (Jan 22, 2013)

Glad to help. When you get the enclosures you'll still need to cut-out the opening for the display and plugs as well as drill the holes for the mounting screws and LED. There's a diagram I got from the Yahoo group that shows all the locations for the holes but you have to be a member there to access the file. I already saved it to my computer so I just uploaded it to photobucket so I can pass it around. 



I also created a half size faceplate printout using the original full size one as a guide. I haven't stretched the outside edges of the printout to match the size of the 1550D box yet, but it's easy to do in MS Paint. I'll be uploading a corrected version in a few days when I get around to matching it up to the new box size.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks again.  I'll post the results of installing my MachTach into the box.

-Ron


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 24, 2013)

radio shack has a box that will work also

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062217#tabsetBasic


----------



## ddushane (Jan 31, 2013)

This looks pretty cool, I'd like to put these on my lathes, just another "To Do" entry in my book,


----------



## Ghoulardi (Jan 31, 2013)

Not to rain on anybody's parade... But I got a "Laser tach" on E-bay for abvout $20 and just put pieces of thre reflective tape on all my spindles. Seems a lot easier and cheaper and quicker to get back to making parts too.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghoulardi said:


> Not to rain on anybody's parade... But I got a "Laser tach" on E-bay for abvout $20 and just put pieces of thre reflective tape on all my spindles. Seems a lot easier and cheaper and quicker to get back to making parts too.



I don't think you're "raining on the parade", those inexpensive optical tachs do have their place.  What the MachTach (and others) give you that you don't get with those is a display of "surface feet per minute", the ability to customize the install to the machine (finding a spot to "tape on" the optical unit can be tricky but the sensor from the MachTach is a little easier to place), and a chance to put together an electronics kit (build stuff).

JMHO

-Ron


----------



## Kennyd (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghoulardi said:


> Not to rain on anybody's parade... But I got a "Laser tach" on E-bay for abvout $20 and just put pieces of thre reflective tape on all my spindles. Seems a lot easier and cheaper and quicker to get back to making parts too.



It's sunny here!  I got mine for about $14 at Amazon...and I still bought two Tachulator's.


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 1, 2013)

My laser tach eats batteries. I have to pull one out when I put it away. The MachTachs on my machines are ready to go when I turn on the machine's power.


----------

